# Slingshot ammo



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any good ideas on slingshot ammo the balls at the store r kind of expensive so I use metal bolts they work like a charm killed a dove and squirrel with them but I was wondering if anybody had any other good ideas oh and I also use marbles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Royal steel ball in Illinois has them for $1.50/lb. but you need to purchase 25lbs minimum. Clay balls another cheap option besides marbles. Lead wheel weights from a tire shop good for hunting. Cut them into small pieces. Lead filled 5/8 inch hex nuts also for hunting. Last but not least river rock from landscape store.


----------



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks treefork that helped


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

another fan of lead-filled hexnuts here


----------

